# dark blue spots on baby pigeon



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I saved two pigeons and now they have a baby, they have an improvised nest in my kitchen, and today i've noticed dark blue spots on baby's crop, what could it be? i am so worried now. baby is 4 days old. i've also noticed undigested seeds in baby's poop, is it normal?? what type of food should i give to parents?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

If the baby is four days old it should not have any seeds at all in its dropping because it is on pigeon milk from Mama and Daddy pigeon. The seed in the nest could be somehow imported from the adult birds as they took their shift on the nest. What do you mean by improvised nest and what are you feeding the adults and how did you save the two adults--tell me about how you feed and water them?? Leave the baby alone--leave the parents take care of the baby---tell me more about your situation...c.hert


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

they were seriously ill, couldn't fly so i just grabbed them and took home, i gave them antibiotics, even cisapride because they couldn't digest food and they survived. the nest is on my kitchen cupboard, they have some branches on cloth, it is warm.

i saw baby pigeon poop undigested seed, and now i am worried. why does the baby have seeds in the crop and poop??
i feed parents with seed mixture, i couldn't find pellets. i also give them chevita's liviferm and vitamins. 

and those blue spots, should i take a photo?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe the baby's feathers are starting to poke through the skin.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

here are the pictures


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It would not hurt to take a photo if that is possible....c.hert


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

don't know how to hide pictures. 
you see those blue spots on the crop??


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It is so young at 4 days old I would leave things be right now and put the baby back with parents and leave it alone for now---it looks fine---darker spots but blood is like that underneath the skin--looks cold in your hand---leave the parents take care of this young one--I would not interfere at this stage at all... The parent looks good and baby looks good--leave things be until it gets older then you can re look at the situation. Keep everybody warm and well fed and plenty of water and most of all privatecy..c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the picture looks good...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That baby is so full of pigeon milk the skin is tight---leave everything be --and you will have a beautiful baby and parents--you have two parents right?? c.hert


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

two parents, one baby.
thank you very much. i really hope that everyhing will be ok with the baby. so those spots could be blood?? 
i give them probiotics and prebiotics every day, vitamins too. should i make them some pellets??

this is the baby 10 minutes old, hehe


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sure other people will offer suggestions to you but I would not switch food to pellets at this time and you can get a seed mixture with peas, corn, wheat, barley, millet-a combination of things made up for pigeon (pigeon mix) -I would not overdo the vitamins and chevafirm but it seems that you have done really well especally in saving the parents-your doing good--thanks for saving them and my advice is to just leave things be and give them privatecy (spell) and it is bedtime for me--Best Wishes.c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What is that green stuff that looks like ribbon in the nest??? c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I hope you come back to the post and that shiny green stuff in the right hand corner I think I would get rid of that...whatever it is...c.hert


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Those dark spots look like pin feathers starting to develop. NO problem normal. It a few more days they will be more developed. NOW at about five days old the parents will give the bird a milk grain mix in its feeding. Just let thing go as they are for now MIGHT add a little more nesting in about 3 more days where the young bird will have more support to its developing legs and body to prevent spaddle leg


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What really concerns me right now is that one of the parents should be on top of that baby and they are not and the black pigeon parents looks really scared--if you don't leave things be you have a real possiblity of the parents abandoning that baby and at that point I don't give it a chance of life---leave them alone --and busy yourself some other way...c.hert


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

parents couldn't fly, couldn't eat, couldn't digest. the male had some neurological symptoms, like an attack, he even couldn't walk for a whole day, and that happened couple of days after i started him on antibiotics, i suppose those were toxins from bacteria. he even had worms, all types of them. the female couldn't fly for two months, and just a few days before new year's eve, she escaped, i caught her a few days later, she was wet from the rain, and now they are parents


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

c.hert said:


> Well I hope you come back to the post and that shiny green stuff in the right hand corner I think I would get rid of that...whatever it is...c.hert


it is a ribbon! they took it because they couldn't find any branches, so it served them as nesting material, haha. I threw it a few days ago.

@ re lee, what should I add as nesting material? is hay ok?

and they are keeping the baby warm, right now the mother is sitting on the baby


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Right now you have both parents there and they are eating and fine and taking care of the baby and not on medicine now and just be patient and give them total peace and privatecy and no bright lights or any more picture taking for you have done wonderful with this endeavor but leave things be for now...and the parents feed their baby pigeon milk that they make in their crops and in about a week or longer if everything progresses well they will begin to feed their young seed from their mouths--pigeon milk is very special stuff and you don't want the parents to abandone this baby--so leave everything be and give privatecy and peace and quiet and no bright lights and in a few weeks you will be thinking about a name for everyone---you have done well. and take that green shiny thing out of the nest--looks like something that would be bad for birds.. c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Your arrangement for nesting looks pretty good I wish you had a nest bowl but its okay for now---don't fool with the nest--but later when the birdie is eating seed from the parents we will add a nesting bowl to keep the feet the right way so they won't become spayed--but don't fool with anything right now--keep it dry and warm--and don't worry too much about dropping from the birds right now...I am glad you got rid of that ribbon--look too metalic to me from the picture..Hay is okay for now we will get into more detail about hay later but for now fine...glad the parent is sitting on the baby--right where they should be...you could cut up index cards real thin and lay it on the side in case the parents want to design the nest a little more--just lay the strips on the side and let them decide if they want to or not--nothing stringy --c.hert --your doing good...


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

and how does the nesting bowl support keep the feet the right way? I think I can find a breeder who can sell me plaster nest, is it ok?? i can buy a bowl like this one http://www.trixie.de/trE/thtml/deta...irstp=&aid=48321&kattree=185-224-470&pkat=185


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The bowl is slanted in such a way it keeps the feet together and they grow right instead of being on a flat surface--the parents try to make a nest where this happens normally a roundest nest keeping little feet together and I would not use a plaster bowl but get a regular pigeon nesting bowl and I recommand the USA bowl that Foys Pigeon supply sells its larger to accommodate a growing baby and its higher to keep it in until it gets ready to investigate as well as not tipping over and its heavy enought for the parents and baby to perch on the sides of it--You can clean it too--I love the bowl but you need a little larger nest box if you have a nest box--which you don't so you don't need to worry about it and Foys # is :1-877-355-7727 and its free and they will send you a nice catalogue to look through--fun to look through--free..c.hert


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't live in usa . how about this one http://www.trixie.de/trE/thtml/deta...&firstp=21&aid=56416&kattree=185-224&pkat=185. there is another one simillar with diamter of 28cm, that's about 11''


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That will be fine but block up the hole on the side with tape or something that won't come off---where do you live--maybe I will send you one bowl...c.hert


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Their nest is actually to clean.
Don't keep cleaning the poop from the nest. The stools hold the nesting material together and provides the firm footing the baby needs to avoid becoming spraddle legged. 
The baby should defecate towards the outside of the nest leaving the center relatively clean.
You need enough bedding in the nest to absorb the moisture, to keep the baby from becoming chilled.
Keith


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm going to buy that dog bowl tomorrow and I'm going to put hay in it(what else can I put in the bowl??). And what about those undigested seeds, should I be worried?? I've just found one poop with little particles from digested seeds, and I saw the baby pooping only water and seeds 2 hours ago


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Keith has given you very good advice and I would not worry too much right now about the seeds wait on this right now---too too early leave things be--and let the parents worry about digestive problems right now with seeds and at 5 days old the parents should be giving it just pigeon milk---just wait for another week and see what happens then---let the pigeon milk flow---feed the parents good and clean water---use straw for now because thats what you have and leave it be---Keith gave some very knowledgeable information and your doing fine the baby is still alive and let the parents worry....c.hert


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

Yesterday I found them a bowl, here are the pics, it's only temporary till I buy them the plastic one, this one is made of stainless steel, but I put a cloth on the bottom


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That's bowl is absolutely wonderful and my how it shines--shines to the heavens--now we just wait and see and let the Mama and Papa handle the rest...Just wonderful.c.hert


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

they've already accepted the new nest 
should I put some more hay or not?

http://www.trixie.de/trE/thtml/deta...irstp=&aid=50435&kattree=185-224-466&pkat=185


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I've just caught the baby cleaning his/her feathers, is it possible or am I imagining it?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just leave everything be she likes it I can tell and what a pretty MaMa Bird she is and that baby will be just beautiful--the parent birds are good parents and really giving their baby a real chance at life---You have done excellent---c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I don't know but in our world anything could be possible within reason now busy yourself another way besides looking at your bird family--they need peace and quiet and private moments---you have done wonderful --now rest and eat and enjoy your moments of quality time--thanks for taking such good care of the pigeon family and now don't fuss with them--leave life take its course now---you are wonderful person. c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't change the bowl again. Sometimes changing things too often will make them abandon the baby. It's fine the way you have it. Every week or so you can change the nesting materials to keep it clean. Straw or Timothy hay is better than regular hay. Gives them something firm to cling onto which will help with keeping their legs straight. You're doing great. You have a very nice little family there. Just don't change things on them too often.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

Jay 3, what do you mean by something firm?? where should i put it, outside the nest or in the nest?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well the straw, or in the wild, they would use small sticks. It gives the baby something to cling to with his feet. The cloth underneath everything with help. Anything that gives traction so his feet don't splay out to the sides, or something to cling to with his feet. If he looks anything like his Momma, he's gonna be a beauty. What does Pappa look like? The reason the bowl was suggested, and it works even better when there are two babies, is the sides of the bowl give him something to push against with his feet, and with another baby on the other side of him, the legs are less likely to go out to the side. Don't know if I explained well enough. I don't use nest boxes, but supply enough straw and Timothy hay and tabacco stems or little thin branches, so that the parents make a nice high nest. By the time they are done, it looks like a bowl. LOL. If they don't use a lot of nesting material, I add some to the nest. If you just put the materials where they can collect it themselves and add it to the nest, they like doing that. They like gathering nesting materials. How long did you say you had the parents?


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I found the mother in October, and the father in November. It's the father who is in the picture with the bowl, and mother is in the picture with the baby (page 1). I'll find them some branches, now i'm worried, the baby is keeping his legs on the side, I suppose that's normal for his age?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At this age, that is normal. They do keep them at their side at this age. You shouldn't be worried about it. If they started splaying way out later on, you'd notice it. Check him in a week or so and see how they look, but I think they're probably fine.Timothy hay can be bought in a pet store. Just make sure you look at the bag to make sure you are getting it in long pieces, as sometimes they have the hay cut short and bagged. I don't know where you live, but there are members on here who live where they can collect the very long pine needles. The birds seem to like them. We only have the short ones around here, or I'd be out collecting those. LOL. Some people even use that rubber shelving stuff that comes on a roll. Gives good traction for their feet.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know if this is the case with your baby birds but when my rescues, Charlie and Santino, had a pair of oops babies, their skin darkened where darker feathers later showed up. Coco was darker than Ginger and grew up dark brown while Ginger was light brown. You can see pictures on their page at www.RescueReport.org

And P.S. The set up looks good- don't fuss too much. Pij are experts and know how to take care of those babies!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I was wondering about that being the case too.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I've just seen baby throw up!!!!! Is it normal??? Do the parents still feed the baby pigeon milk because he threw up seeds and the crop is half empty, not as nearly full as on the picture I posted on page 1, plus you can feel some fluid in it. The baby is 9 years old.
And I think the parents are planning to have another baby, I saw the male on the female, and they are feeding each other. 
And is it normal for the baby to sleep a lot? I haven't noticed that before.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Check the babies throat, way down deep, with a flashlight. This will probably take two people. Look down very deep, way past the back of the tongue, and see if there is anything there, like spots or anything. Don't remember how old this baby is, but yes, the parents sometimes will start another nest when the baby is just a couple of weeks old. I had that happen when the baby was 10 days old. The father then will continue to feed the baby, as the Mom sits on the new eggs. You can change them out with fake eggs. As time goes on, the parents do feed seed to the baby. How old is he?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Give it more time and maybe the parents are switching over to seed with the pigeon and it is getting used to eat...What kind of feed do you feed your parent pigeons.?? Yes they do begin their second round but they time it real well so that they can take care of everything and by the time they lay the new eggs the baby should be still eating seed from the father and Mama some anyway but it should be investigating seed on its own too--there timing if usually pretty good--don.t worry about it for now---Just leave things go as they are going....What do you feed the parents??? c.hert


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

9 days old, he hatched on December 9th around 9 p.m. is it normal for him to have seeds in the crop?
i'm gonna check it tomorrow, I'm going to leave him for tonight


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

If those parents abandone that baby you have a real problem so now just keep your distance and be a spectator only and in my opinion ( I would not get two people to look with a flashlight in the babies mouth) any problem that it has can be sorted out at a later date---the babies is much better with its parents taking care of it right now and put off your subjective judgements right now and wait this out --leave things be... He hatched on Feb 9th not Jan 9th and he is 9 days old is this right...? c.hert Is this is true---don't worry---be happy.......We will worry about other things later if there is anything to worry about you old worry wort---and he is just 9 days old right?? c.hert


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

ok, but is it normal for him to sleep so much??


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

and he is breathing very fast, I can't remember if he's always breathed like this, and he is very sleepy, I cannot feel any seed in his crop, only fluid, but it's almost empty and he is not crying


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Baby birds sleep alot and just stop fooling with him or her--leave things be and this is the best advice I can give you right now--They breath fast or slow depends on what their body is doing---Just leave things be and everything should turn out okay...He was born on Feb 9th right and not Jan 9th and he or she is just nine days old??? If he or she is nine days old then Be happy and Don't be a worry wort and everything will be okay and if it has any problem we can sort those things out later when the nine day old is older....Relax and enjoy these moments...keep me posted...c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

c.hert said:


> If those parents abandone that baby you have a real problem so now just keep your distance and be a spectator only and in my opinion *( I would not get two people to look with a flashlight in the babies mouth) any problem that it has can be sorted out at a later date*---the babies is much better with its parents taking care of it right now and put off your subjective judgements right now and wait this out --leave things be... He hatched on Feb 9th not Jan 9th and he is 9 days old is this right...? c.hert Is this is true---don't worry---be happy.......We will worry about other things later if there is anything to worry about you old worry wort---and he is just 9 days old right?? c.hert


c.hert, you have given some pretty off the wall advice, but to come in and tell them NOT to do what I have asked them to is just to much. I had a reason for asking them to do that. The baby could have canker, as that can make them throw up seed. Looking, just to rule that out is a smart idea. And by telling them that any problem that it has can be sorted out later, is foolish. If it did have canker, and I'm not saying that it does, it would need treatment, or it would die. Looking down the throat of a baby pigeon is easy enough just to rule this out, and certainly wouldn't hurt anything. You often seem to have the "don't do anything. Just leave things alone kind of approach" and that can lose birds that do need meds. If you want to give advice on something else that you may think will help, go right ahead, but please do not come in and tell people to ignore what someone else suggests. They will not abandon the baby because you check its throat.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

And to answer your question, yes it is normal for the baby to have seed in his crop.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

He doesn't have anything in his throat, but what worries me now is that he probably aspirated when he threw up because he was coughing, I'm sick worried. I read somewhere that they can die a few days, weeks, even months later from infection in his lungs. And he breathes very fast and kind of shallow, I'm not sure if that is normal or a result from aspiration


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Has he vomited again, since then? Babies do sometimes look like they're breathing fast.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

he hasn't, it was one time thing. what about aspiration? is it possible? i really hope everything will be ok with the little one


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, it's possible, but he's probably okay. How is he doing otherwise?


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

he has a lot of fluid in the crop, is that normal, but there are also seeds, and he is already stretching his legs and cleaning his feathers, so cute


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He should have a full crop if parents are feeding him.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

the baby is already able to stand up, does that mean he won't have spaddle legs??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is he walking at all? Do the legs look like they are in normal position?


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

he is too young to be walking, he's only 13 days old, but it seems like they are in normal position, he usually stands up when he is stretching, so cute


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

she laid another egg two days ago and it was almost transparent, I suppose it was like that because she needed calcium, so I bought Calci lux today, it's water soluble calcium. I took the egg and shaken it well, and today I've decided to shake it again just in case, but it broke and I saw that egg yolk and egg white weren't mixed, and I saw an embryo. I was so sad because I did this, it could be another little guy, but I am kind of at a loss what to do with parents, I just can't have any more baby pigeons, but I'm not sure I will be able to let them go in spring (spring is less than a month away), I love them so much, what should I do??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, first of all, if you take away the eggs, you have to replace them with fake eggs. If you don't, they'll have more right away. The hen will deplete herself of calcium. Let them sit on them for the 18 days or so, then when they become bored by them, you can take them out. When they have more eggs, replace them again.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

The baby is now 5 weeks old, and today he's had this symptom, like he was running in place because something was bothering him, do you have any idea what this is?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You mean he's stamping his feet?


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

yes!!! what is that??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you have mites in your loft? you can go out at night and see if you see any crawling on the birds... there are different kinds...red mites are ..well little red dots and those seem to make them stamp their feet being they are uncomfortable. If you have had chickens in there before or have chickens they seem to get them so, ...? you can see the red mites at night, they feed off the blood of the birds and then go back to their hiding in the loft in the day, usually in wood. not saying this is what it is...just would be good to check.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She has the birds in the house, and only has one pair.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ya know, it wouldn't hurt to get a bird spray for mites and lice at the pet store. Or a powder for that at a grain store. You could do all the birds every couple of months.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I did all that to the parents a couple of times, I've got some spray. As i said before, I now have only the baby and the mother, the father escaped 2 weeks ago, and she laid an egg 5 hours ago, what should I do with it?
I'm checking his feathers for mites, all clear, he doesn't have intestinal worms, but I'm not sure about giardia or trichomonia, I gave the mother chevi-col a few times


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

eternal said:


> I did all that to the parents a couple of times, I've got some spray. As i said before, I now have only the baby and the mother, the father escaped 2 weeks ago, and she laid an egg 5 hours ago, what should I do with it?
> I'm checking his feathers for mites, all clear, he doesn't have intestinal worms, but I'm not sure about giardia or trichomonia, I gave the mother chevi-col a few times


You never said that the male escaped. Well, she probably won't sit on it long enough to hatch it, and even if she did, she would probably grow tired to raising it alone. I'd switch it out with a fake one. If she has another I'd do the same.
How did he escape?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As far as the stamping, I'd just watch him to see if he keeps doing it. If not, then it was nothing.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I didn't? Sorry about that. He escaped 3 weeks through an open window while I was doing sth on the balcony, a and she laid an egg 5 hours ago, so I suppose it's not fertile. 
I got really scared when I saw him stamping, it was very clear sth was bothering him


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes they do that and don't do it again. I'd wait and see. If he does, then it won't hurt to spray him. You have sprayed the parents. Have you sprayed the youngun? You can. It won't hurt him. Just don't get it in his face.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost the male. I thought I remembered that he was handicapped. Or am I remembering wrong?


----------



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

One of my birds has been a stomper all his life. He does it when he is excited, particularly when he is scared. Its kind of weird.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

how i sthe baby.. well not a baby anymore...


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

You're right, he is big now. right now he is laying on eggs, he wants to be a father (and the mother is his mother, lol; I replaced the real eggs with the eggs that are not fertilized).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well isn't he pretty! Very handsome bird.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

He escaped this morning through an open window, I open it during the night, and I overslept and he escaped. The mother stayed, she sits on the eggs, will he return?? 
His father, who also escaped the same way, didn't. I'm really desperate.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

maybe he will come back? you say he escaped in the morning so he will familiarize himself with your house before flying away, and come back.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

Omg, he did come back, he did!!!!!! Few minutes ago!!! I'm so happy, I can't stop crying. What are the chances he picked some virus or bacteria?? Should I give him antibiotics few days or what???


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

eternal said:


> Omg, he did come back, he did!!!!!! Few minutes ago!!! I'm so happy, I can't stop crying. *What are the chances he picked some virus or bacteria?? Should I give him antibiotics few days or what???[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> The chances are slim he picked up a virus or bacteria.
> ...


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

He just pooped, the poop is terrible, without the green part. I suppose it's because of all the excitement. I gave him and "the mother" huge dose of probiotics and prebiotics, later I will give them vitamins.

I'm so happy, I can't believe it!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'd buy a screen for the window.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Interesting thread but why does helicopter parent keep popping into my mind?


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

grifter said:


> Interesting thread but why does helicopter parent keep popping into my mind?


I don't understand


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Not to worry about it eternal, I'm sure you are a good caring person. Something the world needs more of.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I'm sorry you lost the male. I thought I remembered that he was handicapped. Or am I remembering wrong?


I just saw this now. Father wasn't handicapped although he had like an neurological attack while he was on antibiotics, he couldn't walk for maybe 12 hours, and he held his head up. I thought he wouldn't survive, but he recover in a day. He even had worms, roundworms, hairworms, tapeworms, I saw them all dead in his poop after I had given him ascapilla (fenbendazole). I first tried with ivermectin, and nothing. It so strange, especially when I read that it should be wormer of first choice. Later he had perfect poop. I've seen him a couple of times, even the day he escaped, but he never returned.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

Now I've noticed that his poop smell terrible, it has strong, sour smell. It never happened before. It really smells terrible. Why is that?? What could he eat outside? Maybe he drank water from the river or the fountain near my building.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

eternal said:


> Now I've noticed that his poop smell terrible, it has strong, sour smell. It never happened before. It really smells terrible. Why is that?? What could he eat outside? Maybe he drank water from the river or the fountain near my building.


maybe if you gave this bird some water with ACV a couple times a week in it it would improve its poop odor, that and probiotics surely couldnt hurt


----------

